# 996 turbo Brembo calipers



## ritchyritch (Jan 24, 2008)

*Please close topic*

please close topic


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

I'm not sure if the 996 calipers will work. Mine are boxster calipers. Ive heard thise are the only ones that fit. I would love to do the rears as well. If you can get it figured out I'm all ears.opcorn:


----------



## ritchyritch (Jan 24, 2008)

warranty225cpe said:


> I'm not sure if the 996 calipers will work. Mine are boxster calipers. Ive heard thise are the only ones that fit. I would love to do the rears as well. If you can get it figured out I'm all ears.opcorn:


 Everything is possible. Hopefully i'll find someone that's done it  

Are you using front or rear calipers? What rotors did you end up using? From where did you get the brackets/carriers?


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

ritchyritch said:


> Everything is possible. Hopefully i'll find someone that's done it
> 
> Are you using front or rear calipers? What rotors did you end up using? From where did you get the brackets/carriers?


 I've got front calipers. Zimmerman pads, and cross drilled Zimmerman rotors. ECS carriers, ECS braided lines. 


















In all honesty, it's not really a "Big Brake" upgrade.. But it sure is an upgrade.


----------



## ModsTTand (Jul 8, 2009)

*xola3que BBK*



warranty225cpe said:


> I've got front calipers. Zimmerman pads, and cross drilled Zimmerman rotors. ECS carriers, ECS braided lines.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Waiting on ur Beast to RAWR again ! admire ur TT Murder-look:thumbup: 

There's a guy known by : *xola3que* who actually fab'ed Full BBK (front and rear) while retaining the hand brake function 

Here's few interesting pix & links : 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/search.php?searchid=20317718 

*Rear wheel BBK 








- four piston brembo with fabricated hand-brake mount. 


> Dual rear calipers brakes set-up fit w/ adapters. Parking brakes function by an extra pair parking calipers.
> 1. 4 pots Porsche Cayenne progressive calipers
> 2. Brembo parking/e-brake calipers.
> 3. 330mm brembo rotors. Optional 335mm light weight, two pieces rotors (12.5 lbs vs 19.55 lbs)
> ...


 *Front wheel BBK 










> Front brake will mount w/o adapters, includes:
> 1. 6 pots Porsche Cayenne progressive calipers
> 2. 350mm brembo rotors. Optional light weight, two pieces rotors (17.2 lbs vs 25.7 lbs)
> 3. Stainless steel braided brake lines
> Cost to put together a complete kit yourself. Less than $1000


 Thread link :Front brake will mount w/o adapters...ther a complete kit yourself. Less than $1000 

Ebay Caliper BBK adaptor : http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/sis.html?...IPER ADAPTERS GOLF TT VRS LEON#ht_2283wt_1137 

hope you'll like this find :wave:


----------



## QUA-TT-RO (Sep 4, 2010)

@warranty225cpe :thumbup: man i love the ventus v12, great tires for the money and great on the rain, wet surface, i wounder how many people on vortex are running those


----------



## Semi!Pro (Nov 18, 2011)

I'm running turbo calipers on my b5 a4. I ended up using s4-sized cross drilled/slotted rotors and had caliper carriers custom machined as the ones for the boxster will NOT work. I think I need to mill down the carriers a BIT to bring the caliper a little further in. 

You're going to have to have carriers made custom like I did, for rotors I'd just go with an oversized version of what we have currently. Maybe R32 rotors?


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

running 986 fronts here 










...as mentioned above....not truly a BBK...but does allow for more wheel options with less clearance issues and really is appropriately sized for the TT... 

The upgrade in braking power is significant. 

For the rears...its been done. 

A hydraulic or servo assisted hydraulic ebrake could be an option. Could retain the "ebrake" with a simply microswitch. (this is an idea I've been kicking around). 

Joe


----------



## ritchyritch (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks for everyone's reply! Yeah, not truly a BBK but you all get the idea  

PS: I don't really care about the hand brake for now. All I want are carriers and rotors that will fit the back


----------



## Late__Apex (Dec 2, 2007)

I'm running a custom setup using mostly Wilwood components on my track TT. 13" front and 11.75" rear on two-piece rotors. Front rotors and all brackets are custom made. 

Because of the larger pistons and rotors, my setup calculates to about a 50% increase in braking power (with the same pads). Other benefits include great pad selection, reasonable pad prices from Wilwood and easy pad swaps. Also there is weight savings despite the larger rotor sizes. 

Photo album on brake setup


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

warranty225cpe said:


> I'm not sure if the 996 calipers will work. Mine are boxster calipers. Ive heard thise are the only ones that fit.


 Definitely not true. I run 996 C4 front calipers, which are the same as C4S rear calipers. ECS sold me caliper banjo bolts that allowed me to use standard Mk4/TT brake lines (SS braided or OEM is your choice obviously). I had carriers from a buddy's old setup that used a different Porsche caliper and a larger rotor, but allowed me to bolt these calipers up. They overhung the rotor slightly so a quick mill job and the pad sits perfectly on the outer edge of the disc. :thumbup: The biggest thing to worry about it getting the caliper setup for the right side of the car regarding the crossover tube and the placement of small vs larger pistons on the leading edge of rotor rotation, and depending on disc and wheel size, you may or may not need 18's and/or spacers.


----------



## ritchyritch (Jan 24, 2008)

20v master said:


> Definitely not true. I run 996 C4 front calipers, which are the same as C4S rear calipers. ECS sold me caliper banjo bolts that allowed me to use standard Mk4/TT brake lines (SS braided or OEM is your choice obviously). I had carriers from a buddy's old setup that used a different Porsche caliper and a larger rotor, but allowed me to bolt these calipers up. They overhung the rotor slightly so a quick mill job and the pad sits perfectly on the outer edge of the disc. :thumbup: The biggest thing to worry about it getting the caliper setup for the right side of the car regarding the crossover tube and the placement of small vs larger pistons on the leading edge of rotor rotation, and depending on disc and wheel size, you may or may not need 18's and/or spacers.


 Thanks man, I'm reassured  All I need is to source the carriers and the right rotors for the setup. Please let me know if ever you know where I can get what I need. 

I already e-mailed Pure Motorsports, ECS and Creations Motorsports. Hopefully one of them will have the carriers, rotors and brakes lines! 

What about the rear? Anyone who has done the 996 conversion? Thanks!


----------



## ritchyritch (Jan 24, 2008)

Here are my parts numbers: 

996.352.425/526 Front (996 Turbo) 
996.352.429/430 Rear (996 Turbo) 
996.351.425 (Must be Boxter's) 

Any help would be appreciated! 

Thanks 

Rich


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Your part numbers seem off. 996.352.425/426 are rear calipers I believe.


----------



## ritchyritch (Jan 24, 2008)

20v master said:


> Your part numbers seem off. 996.352.425/426 are rear calipers I believe.


 Regardless, I wanna use all 4 so I need front and rear carriers/adapters, rotors and lines ... Still searching so any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Late__Apex (Dec 2, 2007)

ritchyritch said:


> Regardless, I wanna use all 4 so I need front and rear carriers/adapters, rotors and lines ... Still searching so any help would be greatly appreciated


 You'll need custom brackets and rotors, then. I'm not aware of anyone that makes adapters for those calipers.


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

Here's a link to the rear caliper setup that keeps the hand brake no one else sells a kit like this 
I email them for a price and they never got back to me??? 


http://www.mbt-engineering.com/ha_996C.html


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

I used boxer calipers for my fronts :thumbup:


----------



## ritchyritch (Jan 24, 2008)

01ttgt28 said:


> I used boxer calipers for my fronts :thumbup:


 Yeah, I also e-mailed MBT so hopefully I will get an answer. They seem to have the carriers I need for the front so hopefully they also have the lines and rotors. 

Nice setup! What rotors did you end up using? Size? where did you get them from?


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

That Cayenne setup is ridiculous, and sooo cheap  I like my 986s, but damn that's tempting...


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

QUA-TT-RO said:


> @warranty225cpe :thumbup: man i love the ventus v12, great tires for the money and great on the rain, wet surface, i wounder how many people on vortex are running those


 Hell yeah, my favorite performance tire. Reasonably priced as well:thumbup:


----------



## ModsTTand (Jul 8, 2009)

01ttgt28 said:


> Here's a link to the rear caliper setup that keeps the hand brake no one else sells a kit like this
> I email them for a price and they never got back to me???
> 
> 
> http://www.mbt-engineering.com/ha_996C.html


 ^ thanks for sharing ur finds , hope they'll update thier site with price.


----------

